

Infographic on the process (and time) of legal immigation to the US - jwilliams
http://www.reason.com/images/07cf533ddb1d06350cf1ddb5942ef5ad.jpg

======
amrithk
Good One!! I am on H1-B at the moment. I really understand it.

